# SessionContext CDI und Apache Shiro



## internet (28. Dez 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Webapplikation, die über Apache Shiro abgesichert ist.
Nun will ich aber im EJB Container den eingeloggten User bekommen.

So sollte ich ja die Emailadresse bekommen.

```
@Resource
private SessionContext sessionContext;

String userEmail = sessionContext.getCallerPrincipal().getName();
```

Im zweiten Schritt suche ich dann in der Datenbank.
userEmail ist aber immer "anonymous".

Könnt ihr mir helfen, dass sessionContext.getCallerPrincipal().getName() mir die Emailadresse zurückliefert?
Was muss ich im CDI - Container ändern? Es scheint ja so, dass der CDI Container das nicht speichert?


----------

